# Craftsman mini cultivator/edger



## JRHay (May 29, 2009)

I am a retired service guy from Xerox corp. and located in Penfield new York. I am also very new to forums so if I am doing something stupid please holler ! I have a craftsman cultivator with incredi pull system. I used this machine twice for about twenty minutes total 3 years ago. I went to start the other day and found both gas lines broke off at the gas tank and it is extremely difficult to pull start. It pulls easy for first 6 inches of cord, then very hard. I suspect the incredi pull has become incapacitated. How does this system work and is it fixable. The engine is off the machine and on my workbench. I tore it apart, checked carb, recoil and set .005" at lifters. During the dissaembly I didn't notice any special springs or parts that would enable an easy pull. Please help as I have found no information on the web about incredi pull system.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

"I suspect the incredi pull has become incapacitated. How does this system work and is it fixable."

It is a 2 pulley, 2 spring system that is nothing but trouble. The inner small pulley has a very strong spring and the outer pulley has a lighter recoil spring. As the rope comes out it winds the inner spring and the outer spring at the same time. Once the inner spring has enough tension it trips and spins the engine. Then the outer recoil spring winds the string back in. You will have to remove the recoil housing to check the srping/pulley function. If you need to remove the pulleys the rope handle can be cut off to relieve the tension on the recoil pulley. The pulleys then can be picked up and checked without the springs jumping out at you. 

"I went to start the other day and found both gas lines broke off at the gas tank and it is extremely difficult to pull start. It pulls easy for first 6 inches of cord, then very hard. I suspect the incredi pull has become incapacitated."

Pull the plug and roll the engine through to see if it will spin through. If so the cylinder may have been full of fuel. If the engine will not roll through it probably is the recoil system. 

Check these things out and let us know. 

Mike


----------



## JRHay (May 29, 2009)

Mike, thank you for the reply. What you say makes good sense, I understand. Looking at the recoil, it's held on a plastic shaft, part of lower plastic housing, with some kind of plastic slip lock washer/keeper. I think I will have to destroy the lock washer to get the recoil off. I can replalce with a metal keeper.
Thank you again,
JRHay


----------

